# Baby sparrow *need help!!!*



## sexaysammeh (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey, I found a baby sparrow earlier today outside of my apartment. I have pictures of it, I don't know if it's feathers are all there or not though. Not very knowledgable about birds as you can see.

My question is though since I can't get it back in it's nest, what do I do? I don't know what I should feed it, as I don't have any idea how old it is..

Any help would be great!

~*SaMmIe*~

here's a picture of it.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and welcome to pigeons. com

I'm not an expert on baby sparrows but while you wait for someone who does, you can click on to this site for baby birds and feeding.

http://www.wildtalk.org/2spring01.html#robin


well that one doesn't seem to be working right now, so try

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=3933

Treesa


----------



## sexaysammeh (Jul 18, 2005)

Thanks anyways..but I think she's passed away..


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear about the sparrow.

Treesa


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm sorry the sparrow didn't make it. For anyone looking for good sparrow diet and care information, go to http://www.starlingtalk.com. Even though this is a starling site, the sparrow information is wonderful too. There is also a very good sparrow list called Passerdomesticus on Yahoogroups.com.

Terry


----------



## bluejay91 (Jul 28, 2005)

*BABY Sparrow*

You should keep the bird somewhere safe and you should go to a pet doctor and ask them how old they are and what they should eat.. If these works let me know b/c thats what happend to us and finally it was able to go out and fly by its self..


----------

